# Germany most popular country in the world



## Saishin (May 24, 2013)

> Germany is the most positively viewed nation in the world in this year's annual Country Ratings Poll for the BBC World Service.
> 
> More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll.
> 
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22624104


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (May 24, 2013)

Germany is really a nice place to live IF you are German.


----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)

Again? *proud*


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 24, 2013)

Or a black man. I got so much ass over there it's not funny. Unfortunately German is not the most sensual language...


----------



## Chaos (May 24, 2013)

To the Dutch, this is unspeakable. Most people here still view Germany as the big bad WWII wolf.

I like that the rest of the world isn't that stupid.


----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Or a black man. I got so much ass over there it's not funny. Unfortunately German is not the most sensual language...



I find it funny, that the most people think we shout at someone when we speak in our native language.


----------



## cnorwood (May 24, 2013)

germany is great if you are an aryan


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Germanophobia? lol And I am honestly surprised by these results.


----------



## Platinum (May 24, 2013)

Deutschland ?ber alles


----------



## stream (May 24, 2013)

So it can take as little as 68 years


----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)

stream said:


> So it can take as little as 68 years



The most countries/people got sentimental for Germany by the time of the fall of the Berlin Wall, because they saw for how long Germany suffered under this split in East and West (like North and Southkorea today).


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 24, 2013)

Why isn't North Korea taking the first spot?


----------



## Saishin (May 24, 2013)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why isn't North Korea taking the first spot?


North Korea is best Korea


----------



## Eskimo (May 24, 2013)

Germany is awesome, their precision engineering and academic presence in the fields I'm interested in is first class. Besides that, pretzels.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

|)/-\\/\/|\| said:


> Germany is really a nice place to live IF you are German.



It's a great place to live for anyone


----------



## -JT- (May 24, 2013)

I've not been to Germany very long, but when I have been, the people have always been nice, and when I meet Germans abroad they are also very pleasant people.
Kudos, Deutschland 

But I'm also pleased with my jolly old United Kingdom. Good work, chaps


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (May 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> But I'm also pleased with my jolly old United Kingdom. Good work, chaps



I guess that means we don't have an excuse to lose eurovision every year anymore.


----------



## -JT- (May 24, 2013)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> I guess that means we don't have an excuse to lose eurovision every year anymore.





We actually did better than usual this year!

I still maintain we should enter One Direction in one year  They'd either obliterate the competition due to their international fame, or lose horribly and have their careers destroyed.
A win-win situation


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2013)

This is why German is the most popular and the most Superior:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> We actually did better than usual this year!
> 
> I still maintain we should enter One Direction in one year  They'd either obliterate the competition due to their international fame, or lose horribly and have their careers destroyed.
> A win-win situation



Well if Blue and Bonnie Tyler are any indication, you will probably send One Direction in a decade or so, when nobody will remember them with a mediocre song and performance and place yourselves somewhere in the bottom


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2013)

And it took us less than 100 years


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (May 24, 2013)

Ich liebe mein Land.


----------



## -JT- (May 24, 2013)

Dark Matter said:


> Well if Blue and Bonnie Tyler are any indication, you will probably send One Direction in a decade or so, when nobody will remember them with a mediocre song and performance and place yourselves somewhere in the bottom



True  Although a couple of years ago when Andrew Lloyd Webber was involved, we did very well by our standards and placed in the top half!


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> True  Although a couple of years ago when Andrew Lloyd Webber was involved, we did very well by our standards and placed in the top half!



That was one mediocre song. I mean the girl singing, had a very nice voice but the song wasn't really helping. It was like a bad musical song. If Webber wasn't involved in it (and even that surprises me tbh), doubt it would get the fifth place or anywhere near that.


----------



## X Spectrum (May 24, 2013)

I for once am surprised to see people in general are actually open-minded.

Germany has a great lifestyle, a great economy, is keeping the EU from collapsing, cute girls, awesome beer, awesome music (Rammstein ftw), and the most badass language on the planet.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (May 24, 2013)

Yeah Germany's not that bad I guess.

Standard modern-European country with too many people.

Though it did take them until 2011 to abolish military conscription.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Or a black man. I got so much ass over there it's not funny. Unfortunately German is not the most sensual language...


I honestly can't imagine saying anything sensual in german, despite it being my native language, which is why I'm glad I could always do it in english so far 


Xin said:


> I find it funny, that the most people think we shout at someone when we speak in our native language.


I never understood why people think German sounds so "harsh" or "angry" or whatever. They clearly never heard someone speak russian.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 24, 2013)

Now, I want to visit Germany!


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I never understood why people think German sounds so "harsh" or "angry" or whatever. They clearly never heard someone speak russian.



Well, can't say I blame people for thinking that. It is not exactly one of the nicest languages to listen to.


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2013)

Just craps!

Germany is shown as a model for the libertarians people!

They want Germany to be the economic model for others countries, like France and "south european countries".

Why? Because Germany is the most socialy unfair model, that allow the banksters to make more money on the back of honest workers that earn just enough to survive like slaves.

It's the only country in europe that allow the "one dollars jobs". The country where the inequity between poor and rich is the highest in Europe.

Medias show this libertarian model as the best one just to trump people, and force dem to accept to reduce their way of life, their pay, their socials aids, and increase precarity and poverty in the name of money, economic competition and finance. 

In other words, to give more money to a system that was the responsible for the subprime crisis, a system we have saved with OUR money, and a system that reproach the countries -who had helped him by giving him money whereas it was its own responsability, their "public debts", debts wich come from the fact we gave dem money after their faults. 

*So "Germany "the best country? Don't make me laugh!!!*

Economically and socially speaking, it's the worst in europe, and he wants the whole europe to follow dem in that shit!

*F*ck Angela Merkel! *


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I honestly can't imagine saying anything sensual in german, despite it being my native language, which is why I'm glad I could always do it in english so far
> 
> I never understood why people think German sounds so "harsh" or "angry" or whatever. They clearly never heard someone speak russian.





> They clearly never heard someone speak russian.



Russian can be sensual too.


----------



## velven (May 24, 2013)

"More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll."

So the opinion of 1 out of every 270,000 people in the world... Nobody can argue against this crazy majority. Now Germany is objectively the best in the world.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

velven said:


> "More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll."
> 
> So the opinion of 1 out of every 270,000 people in the world... Nobody can argue against this crazy majority. Now Germany is objectively the best in the world.



Do you even know what a survey is or why people do them


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I've not been to Germany very long, but when I have been, the people have always been nice, and when I meet Germans abroad they are also very pleasant people.
> Kudos, Deutschland
> 
> But I'm also pleased with my jolly old United Kingdom. Good work, chaps


I wonder if the war had the opposite eugenic effect: All the biggest assholes of the country were in the SS and such. And those that weren't killed went to Latin America.


----------



## X Spectrum (May 24, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


> Just craps!
> 
> Germany is shown as a model for the libertarians people!
> 
> ...



You have some serious anger issues. By the way, I'm from Portugal (under a major financial crisis) and I think we the portuguese brought this on ourselves. Germany's part of the solution, not of the problem.


----------



## corsair (May 24, 2013)

Oh, again?


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Well it's as they say...German science is the best in the world.

/Stroheim


----------



## velven (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Do you even know what a survey is or why people do them



No, but I think there are maybe some educated men in this forum who we can ask.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I never understood why people think German sounds so "harsh" or "angry" or whatever. They clearly never heard someone speak russian.



Well for one, spaces are rarely used in German so words are much longer and literally a mouthful.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Don't make me go Donaudampfschiffsfahrtsgesellschaft on you Sunny.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2013)

Is that a word?


----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Is that a word?



Yes and not even I knew there exists such a long word in german.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2013)

Longest German word I know is like birthday cake or somesuch.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

We doing the big words thing again?

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Don't make me go Donaudampfschiffsfahrtsgesellschaft on you Sunny.


>google translate
>Danube Steamship Company

HOW THE FUCK IS THAT ONLY ONE WORD?


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Is that a word?



Yes and no. It's actually a name (Danube Steamship Company) 

(totally looked that up)


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Technically you can connect any number of words in german together in one as long as it makes sense.

It's not as bad as some welsh names, I reckon.


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Technically you can connect any number of words in german together in one as long as it makes sense.
> 
> It's not as bad as some welsh names, I reckon.



Zaru, it's safe to say Welsh is the most weird and nonsensical language in existence. Ever.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Technically you can connect any number of words in german together in one as long as it makes sense.
> 
> It's not as bad as some welsh names, I reckon.



What the hell?


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ihIJ1UZAVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2013)

> Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch



What the shit?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


> It's the only country in europe that allow the "one dollars jobs". The country where the inequity between poor and rich is the highest in Europe.



You realize that one euro jobs don't mean you only make one euro an hour, right?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Technically you can connect any number of words in german together in one as long as it makes sense.
> 
> It's not as bad as some welsh names, I reckon.



But even with the spaces, the word is like 25% longer than its English equivalent.

Donaudampfschiffsfahrtsgesellschaft
Danube Steamship Company



Also don't even get me started on welsh. First, the words bare absolutely no resemblance to its phonetic spelling. And they look like someone was smashing their head against a keyboard. Here, I'll make a welsh word now! hhgftmhjgdfgtrmfghjmnbgvfhyukjnmbvdfxstryukl


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

velven said:


> "More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll."
> 
> So the opinion of 1 out of every 270,000 people in the world... Nobody can argue against this crazy majority. Now Germany is objectively the best in the world.



It seems that you don't understand statistics.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Zaru, it's safe to say Welsh is the most weird and nonsensical language in existence. Ever.


Well no.

The language itself isn't any more nonsensical than others. Rather, whoever took a language which was only spoken and transliterated with the latin alphabet, was a complete and utter moron.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 24, 2013)

Not enough l's and vowels.


----------



## corsair (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> >google translate
> >Danube Steamship Company
> 
> HOW THE FUCK IS THAT ONLY ONE WORD?



It is not as bad as Rindfleischetikettierungs?berwachungsaufgaben?bertragungsgesetz.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 24, 2013)

Rindfleischetikettierungs?berwachungsaufgaben?bertragungsgesetz
Beef labeling supervision delegation Act

This is so interesting! Let's save up and travel to German-speaking countries now!  I should call up my old friend who now lives in Germany.

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch This has too many wllwgwynyllgo


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Technically you can connect any number of words in german together in one as long as it makes sense.
> 
> It's not as bad as some welsh names, I reckon.



What the...? Can't believe such a name actually exists.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

I feel sorry for kids in Germany who have to do spelling bees...


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I feel sorry for kids in Germany who have to do spelling bees...



If you live in  Germany and want to punish your kid, this is the way to do it, people


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2013)

Come on sunny those are chained compound words.

The longest non-compound english words are longer than the longest non-compound german words.

I just found out something interesting as well, since we can name chemicals after their components (e.g. Dicarbohydrate), the chemical transliteration of the protein Titin would have *189,819* letters, the longest word in existence.


----------



## Elsa (May 24, 2013)

X Spectrum said:


> You have some serious anger issues. By the way, I'm from Portugal (under a major financial crisis) and I think we the portuguese brought this on ourselves. Germany's part of the solution, not of the problem.



Portuguese, as greek, as french have all their own problems. Corruption is everywhere.

My purpose is that the German's government, lead by AM, is the one who follow the IMF libertarian philosophy the most carefully. And this philosophy is based on the privatization of all the publics utilities, like school, health care and social protection, to allow the richest to become richer, and the poorest poorer. 

Austerity and privatization is not the solution. It's the problem. All the serious economist say it. Even the IMF has recognized recently that the austerity "solution" was based on 

But even with this "fact", Germany and the European council persist in the wrong way, to satisfy the banksters system.



Mael said:


> Well it's as they say...German science *WAS* the best in the world.
> 
> /Stroheim



I must admit people like Heisenberg or Bohr, and in a way Einstein were the greatest scientists. 

But what about now?


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> the chemical transliteration of the protein Titin would have *189,819* letters, the longest word in existence.



I think mouthful would really be an understatement here lol


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Come on sunny those are chained compound words.
> 
> The longest non-compound english words are longer than the longest non-compound german words.
> 
> I just found out something interesting as well, since we can name chemicals after their components (e.g. Dicarbohydrate), the chemical transliteration of the protein Titin would have *189,819* letters, the longest word in existence.


Chemical transliteration is technically a compound word. Actually. It quite literally is a compound word. Its a word describing all that makes up a compound.


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

"Positive or negative influence" seems kind of a loaded question to me. Of course people are going to be butthurt about superpowers, no matter what they do.

A better question in my opinion!

Also, this is 130 countries instead of just 22.


----------



## Toby (May 24, 2013)

I don't think that survey is global, is it? 16 countries + EU is not exactly representative. 

Either way I bet the Eurozone crisis gives Germany a positive boost because it is framed as a moral problem to be in debt whereas having a surplus is considered a moral boon. 

Besides that, they've got a good football team. What else do they have to boast about?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2013)

We need to make sure that they think they're loved by the rest of the world because looking at Merkel, if people say Germany isn't that good she'll cause another world problem with the initials WW.

I can't believe we're so high in the list.


----------



## Madai (May 24, 2013)

construction from past surverys same kind:



USA positive over time:
45% 2013
43% 2012
49% 2011
45% 2010
41% 2009
32% 2008
28% 2007


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

Improving opinion of the US abroad was the main reason I voted for Obama over McCain. 
That totally worked out, but holy shit it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> "Positive or negative influence" seems kind of a loaded question to me. Of course people are going to be butthurt about superpowers, no matter what they do.
> 
> A better question in my opinion!
> 
> Also, this is 130 countries instead of just 22.


I kinda disagree. While leaders are a key factor in the national image, America disliked much more under Bush, liked much more under Obama, there are multiple other factors. Like the people themselves. Canada is always pretty high on the list when probably only a small percentage of the world know who even is the prime minister of Canada is (fyi I'm one of that small percentage). And that's largely because Canadians are generally a nice people.

Also Gallup is kinda terrible at doing their job. They predicted Romney'd win by a couple point margine, etc.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 24, 2013)

_Deutschland uber alles_ indeed!!!

How I wish my people had the same virtues in life such as yours...

I guess it would've been better if you guys invaded us instead of the Americans.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

KuzuRyuSen said:


> _Deutschland uber alles_ indeed!!!
> 
> How I wish my people had the same virtues in life such as yours...
> 
> I guess it would've been better if you guys invaded us instead of the Americans.



Germany invaded America?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Germany invaded America?


Only in alternate history literature.

Though given the mass German immigration to the US during the mid 1800s, I guess the point is valid, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

> I kinda disagree. While leaders are a key factor in the national image, America disliked much more under Bush, liked much more under Obama


Yes, and? 
Didn't America under Bush deserve disapproval? And doesn't America under Obama deserve approval?
We're doing the exact same shit under both presidents, but Obama isn't telling the rest of the world "Fuck you, we've got terrorists to kill and you're in the way".
Yes, Obama taking time out between killing terrorists to give handjobs is a shallow reason to approve, but shallow reasoning is popularity polls in a nutshell.



Sunuvmann said:


> Also Gallup is kinda terrible at doing their job. They predicted Romney'd win by a couple point margine, etc.



Don't start this shit. Virtually nobody predicted Romney would win. Gallop and a couple others had Romney's support one or two points higher, but that was within the margin or error and wasn't relevant considering electoral votes.


----------



## Madai (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> And that's largely because Canadians are generally a nice people.



Until war comes.  Then you hand the Canadians some sniper rifles and get reminded aboot how deadly they are.



> We're doing the exact same shit under both presidents


wait, which country did Obama invade under the mistaken impression it had WMDs???

continuing existing occupations does not equal starting new ones.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

MOZINOR said:


> I must admit people like Heisenberg or Bohr, and in a way Einstein were the greatest scientists.
> 
> But what about now?



Missing the reference.


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

Xin said:


> I find it funny, that the most people think we shout at someone when we speak in our native language.



My boyfriend was shouted in Frankfurt when he was touring Germany with his mom. 

He asked for a table at a restaurant cafe and the waiter started shouting at his face in German and finished with an arrogant "_comprrrende!?_" ("understand?" in Spanish). BF was -this- close to jump on the guy and beat the shit out of him but, thank god, his mother was holding him back. They had to go to Subway for a sandwich instead. 

I know not everyone is like that, but it certainly was the most terrible experience during his trip.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Yes, and?
> Didn't America under Bush deserve disapproval? And doesn't America under Obama deserve approval?
> We're doing the exact same shit under both presidents, but Obama isn't telling the rest of the world "Fuck you, we've got terrorists to kill and you're in the way".
> Yes, Obama taking time out between killing terrorists to give handjobs is a shallow reason to approve, but shallow reasoning is popularity polls in a nutshell.


Right. Because its only with large powers that leaders are the face of the country. The less consequential you are in geopolitics, the less the leader actually matters in how the country is viewed.




> Don't start this shit. Virtually nobody predicted Romney would win. Gallop and a couple others had Romney's support one or two points higher, but that was within the margin or error and wasn't relevant considering electoral votes.


Gallup was that nobody


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (May 24, 2013)

Why the hell does Israel just barely beat NK?


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> Why the does Israel just barely beat NK?



Because there are a lot of idiot leftists in the nations polled?


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

Madai said:


> wait, which country did Obama invade under the mistaken impression it had WMDs???



Syria.

Wait, what year is this? 
Oh shit, I'm in the wrong time period, sorry. Forget I said that.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Germany invaded America?



Not America. The Philippines. Apparently Germany had plans to colonize the Philippines during the near end of the Philippine Revolution by kicking out the Americans. However, the British support to the Americans at that time forced the Germans to halt their plans lest they end up in a war with Great Britain and its allies.

Which would've been a better fate rather that ending up in the hands of the Americans due to the "Treaty of Paris". Which then resulted in the Philippine-American War.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 24, 2013)

Damnit, I miss when we were the most hated. Europe's tears of butthurt are always so delicious. Fucking North Korea and Iran and their bullshit.


----------



## Roman (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> Only in alternate history literature.
> 
> Though given the mass German immigration to the US during the mid 1800s, I guess the point is valid, in a manner of speaking.



It stands to reason German was only 1 vote away from becoming the USA's official language.


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 24, 2013)

WOOT! GO GERMANY, GERMANY.


----------



## Toby (May 24, 2013)

> And that's largely because Canadians are generally a nice people.



Sunny I am disappoint

They might smoke more weed than anybody else, but Canadians are a very military people. Their history is full of more recent warlust than most countries. They're not as active as the US, but they go where the fighting is at. Hell, Canada invented the idea that "troops create peace yo"

Nice one, Lester B Pearson. Nice.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

^Canadians are also the most in debt per person than I believe anywhere else in the developed world.


----------



## Toby (May 24, 2013)

True, Canada does have a worse debt-burden than the US, although I don't reckon what the breakdown is for private and public share of debt... 

Canadians have, I believe, done better on the productivity wage-gap than Americans, but the debt situation does not make up for it. Canada also has one of the most extreme cases of girls beating boys on education at all levels, and struggles to keep boys in school. 

Pffff stop writing and work, Toby


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> ^Canadians are also the most in debt per person than I believe anywhere else in the developed world.



Oh Canada!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QsxV49pmnL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jin-E (May 24, 2013)

If i hadn't known better, i'd kinda imagine this is what having a heartattack while typing would look like.


----------



## Saishin (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> >google translate
> >Danube Steamship Company
> 
> HOW THE FUCK IS THAT ONLY ONE WORD?


oh wow 


Toby said:


> True, Canada does have a worse debt-burden than the US, although I don't reckon what the breakdown is for private and public share of debt...
> 
> Canadians have, I believe, done better on the productivity wage-gap than Americans, but the debt situation does not make up for it. Canada also has one of the most extreme cases of girls beating boys on education at all levels, and struggles to keep boys in school.
> 
> Pffff stop writing and work, Toby


But but Canada is one of the best country in the world  or it's just a myth


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 24, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Damnit, I miss when we were the most hated. Europe's tears of butthurt are always so delicious. Fucking North Korea and Iran and their bullshit.



Um, why would you want that? Weren't a bunch of Arab countries going to war with you and threatening to drop bombs the last time you were the "most hated"?


----------



## DremolitoX (May 24, 2013)

Pakistan and Iran beat North Korea?

Stop polling stupid people, please. These results mean nothing.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> Um, why would you want that? Weren't a bunch of Arab countries going to war with you and threatening to drop bombs the last time you were the "most hated"?



He's being sarcastic.


----------



## Vermin (May 24, 2013)

congrats to them

any country that has 16 as a drinking age is ok in my book


----------



## Toby (May 24, 2013)

Saishin said:


> oh wow
> 
> But but Canada is one of the best country in the world  or it's just a myth



They make good pie, and since Thanksgiving in Canada is on a different date than the US equivalent, you can experience at least two seasons of Thanksgiving dinner if you're creative.

I did it once and I don't regret it. In fact I consider it a multicultural experience, and Chicago isn't so bad, I guess.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Why do Canadians celebrate Thanksgiving?


----------



## Ari (May 24, 2013)

Zyken said:


> congrats to them
> 
> any country that has 16 as a drinking age is ok in my book



you keep sipping on that non-alcoholic beer in the presence of us adults


----------



## soulnova (May 24, 2013)

Toby said:


> Canada also has one of the most extreme cases of girls beating boys on education at all levels, and struggles to keep boys in school.



So that would mean Canada is the perfect place for my prospect female offspring to develop while I'll send any male born to the wild to hunt for food. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## Owl (May 24, 2013)

Evil Ghost Ninja said:


> Why the hell does Israel just barely beat NK?



Because their government is not as terrible as Pyongyang's.


----------



## Mochi (May 24, 2013)

For real? Someone is clearly trolling... Germany was a good place to live but right now? No. Hiring the least amount of cheap employees as possible, old people still have to work so much to live, anyone who doesn't want to work gets nearly everything paid from the state and the people who are working nearly everyday feeding their lazy asses and families can't find  kindergardens because they're so filled ....


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

Mochi said:


> For real? Someone is clearly trolling... Germany was a good place to live but right now? No. Hiring the least amount of cheap employees as possible, old people still have to work so much to live, anyone who doesn't want to work gets nearly everything paid from the state and the people who are working nearly everyday feeding their lazy asses and families can't find  kindergardens because they're so filled ....



Someone always does this, whether the best-country-of-the-week is Germany or the US or Australia or Sweden, someone always has to walk in and go NO IT SUCKS HERE THAT'S WRONG

Guys; it sucks everywhere. Some places suck less than others.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Someone always does this, whether the best-country-of-the-week is Germany or the US or Australia or Sweden, someone always has to walk in and go NO IT SUCKS HERE THAT'S WRONG
> 
> Guys; it sucks everywhere. Some places suck less than others.



I'd take her word for it though.  She LIVES IN Germany.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Zyken said:


> congrats to them
> 
> any country that has 16 as a drinking age is ok in my book



Alcohol kills brain cells and you're praising a country that allows for that to happen in teens? You're a complete idiot. Congratulations.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 24, 2013)

Oh man, already 100 posts?

All the good Nazi-and-Holocaust jokes will be gone by now.


----------



## Owl (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Alcohol kills brain cells and you're praising a country that allows for that to happen in teens? You're a complete idiot. Congratulations.



This kind of attitude lowers a country's standard. That and having Mael as its citizen. Congratulations Police States of America.


----------



## MinatoRider (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Owl said:


> This kind of attitude lowers a country's standard. That and having Mael as its citizen. Congratulations Police States of America.



Don't you have some weird art shit to spam or freakshow to attend?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Take off the s in the http and you'll be good, bro.


----------



## Owl (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Don't you have some weird art shit to spam or freakshow to attend?



Don't you have something productive to do with your life besides being an internet tough guy?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Owl said:


> Don't you have something productive to do with your life besides being an internet tough guy?



He's actually in the military and in college. Your turn.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Owl said:


> Don't you have something productive to do with your life besides being an internet tough guy?



This isn't one of those situations that puts you in an advantage, really.  It's more one of those pot meets kettle kinda things.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

North Korea is above Pakistan?

Real?

And Israel is almost as bad as North Korea?

Not that I completely disagree but I think they may be going a bit too far. 

And lol @ EU being a country. 

This chart is completely 100% accurate.


----------



## Owl (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> He's actually in the military and in college. Your turn.



Somebody who's in the military and going to school at the same time wouldn't have tens of thousands of posts on an anime forum site. Nice try.



Mael said:


> This isn't one of those situations that puts you in an advantage, really.  It's more one of those pot meets kettle kinda things.



As I thought, you're not really bright nor clever afterall. Nothing further.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Owl said:


> Somebody who's in the military and going to school at the same time wouldn't have tens of thousands of posts on an anime forum site. Nice try.



You're upset he's doing something with his life as opposed to you. You're judging his post content when that has no relevancy. You're a disgusting being.


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> I'd take her word for it though.  She LIVES IN Germany.



I know, that's the problem.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> You're upset he's doing something with his life as opposed to you. You're judging his post content when that has no relevancy. You're a disgusting being.



Worse...she's an "artist."


----------



## Blue (May 24, 2013)

We're now done being children.


----------



## Ari (May 24, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Alcohol kills brain cells and you're praising a country that allows for that to happen in teens? You're a complete idiot. Congratulations.


----------



## Bioness (May 24, 2013)

I found this funny and mildly appropriate for this topic.








*Spoiler*: __ 





Though "Wissenschaft" would be more appropriate here, it still doesn't help the point.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

German, the angriest language on Earth.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (May 24, 2013)

*Dunno...German sounds pretty sexy to me...*


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I found this funny and mildly appropriate for this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A coworker and I are here at canon dying from laughter.


----------



## Mochi (May 24, 2013)

Blue said:


> Someone always does this, whether the best-country-of-the-week is Germany or the US or Australia or Sweden, someone always has to walk in and go NO IT SUCKS HERE THAT'S WRONG
> 
> Guys; it sucks everywhere. Some places suck less than others.



Compared what I heard from my friends, I rather live in Sweden or in New Zealand than here... It used to be very good, but it just got worser and worser :/



Mael said:


> I'd take her word for it though.  She LIVES IN Germany.





Blue said:


> I know, that's the problem.



I know that in other places it's worser or better but that doesn't change the fact that I don't understand why it is so popular because I live here and I know all the shit ~-~



Bioness said:


> I found this funny and mildly appropriate for this topic.
> 
> Though "Wissenschaft" would be more appropriate here, it still doesn't help the point.[/SPOILER]



"Schmettern" means smash  

for me, arabic is the most aggressive language. I can never tell if the people are shouting or talking 



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Dunno...German sounds pretty sexy to me...*



Halloooo


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I found this funny and mildly appropriate for this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this lol


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

Mochi said:


> Compared what I heard from my friends, I rather live in Sweden or in New Zealand than here... It used to be very good, but it just got worser and worser :/



Sweden is cool, but New Zealand? Look at the spiders they have there, that's some fucked up shit 



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *Dunno...German sounds pretty sexy to me...*



Hell no. Even as a native German I can't watch German porn because the language is just that unsexy


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Mochi said:


> for me, arabic is the most aggressive language. I can never tell if the people are shouting or talking



lol wtf. I speak Arabic every day and it's far less aggressive than English. 

You must have heard a Moroccan speak or some weird ass dialect.


----------



## Stannis (May 24, 2013)

manliest language on earth.



Mochi said:


> for me, arabic is the most aggressive language. I can never tell if the people are shouting or talking



Not really


----------



## Mochi (May 24, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Sweden is cool, but New Zealand? Look at the spiders they have there, that's some fucked up shit



But they have lots of sheeps! :33



> Hell no. Even as a native German I can't watch German porn because the language is just that unsexy



OH JA JA JA JAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (May 24, 2013)

Xin said:


> I find it funny, that the most people think we shout at someone when we speak in our native language.



is it not a guttural language, though?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

Mochi said:


> But they have lots of sheeps! :33



Good luck finding one that hasn't been molested, yet. New Zealand sheep are damaged goods.



> OH JA JA JA JAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

Xin said:


> I find it funny, that the most people think we shout at someone when we speak in our native language.





Darth said:


> lol wtf. I speak Arabic every day and it's far less aggressive than English.
> 
> You must have heard a Moroccan speak or some weird ass dialect.



Nobody thinks his native language sounds angry or weird. You've been trained your whole live to recognize nuances in speech and since most people speak their mother tongue most of the time, that's the language in which you'll recognize the most diverse feelings and emotions.


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Hearing Angela Merkel is like listening to the hottest porn star.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 24, 2013)

> More than 26,000 people were surveyed internationally for the poll.



Obviously no Europeans were polled. Especially not Greeks. Otherwise poll would have turned out very differently


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (May 24, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Hell no. Even as a native German I can't watch German porn because the language is just that unsexy



*
~Let a girl have her mental-wank. *





Mochi said:


> Halloooo



*
Hallo, meine Dame. :33 (I used GT...please don't kill me...)
*


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Hearing Angela Merkel is like listening to the hottest porn star.


----------



## corsair (May 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Obviously no Europeans were polled. Especially not Greeks. Otherwise poll would have turned out very differently



Well, at least Spain and France are directly mentioned. Both gave Germany high ratings. Greece is the only country that did not.


----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I found this funny and mildly appropriate for this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I laughed more than I should have.


----------



## Mochi (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol wtf. I speak Arabic every day and it's far less aggressive than English.
> 
> You must have heard a Moroccan speak or some weird ass dialect.





Boshi said:


> manliest language on earth.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really



Yes? It's even they way they say words, comparing to other languagers it sounds more harsh. I mean, german doesn't sound aggressive for me but it's because I'm used to hear it.



Saufsoldat said:


> Good luck finding one that hasn't been molested, yet. New Zealand sheep are damaged goods.





My friend didn't tell me that ;_;

Dat pic 



Almesiva Moonshadow said:


> *
> 
> 
> Hallo, meine Dame. :33 (I used GT...please don't kill me...)
> *


*

It's correct :>*


----------



## Shaz (May 24, 2013)

Oh I know why it's popular


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Obviously no Europeans were polled. Especially not Greeks. Otherwise poll would have turned out very differently


Thatexplains why greek was the country which liked germany the least... because according to you, no greeks were questioned


----------



## Aeternus (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> Hearing Angela Merkel is like listening to the hottest porn star.


What can I say? To each his own lol



MbS said:


> Obviously no Europeans were polled. Especially not Greeks. Otherwise poll would have turned out very differently


Ohh I can assure you about that lol


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 24, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Thatexplains why greek was the country which liked germany the least... because according to you, no greeks were questioned



Got to remember to put smileys in my posts from now on to show sarcasm. 

But on the whole Germany doesn?t really deserves these high approvals. Do people really have that short a memory that Germany is mostly responsible for driving European economies into the gutter?


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

canada will soon take over the world.


----------



## Raidoton (May 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> But on the whole Germany doesn?t really deserves these high approvals. Do people really have that short a memory that Germany is mostly responsible for driving European economies into the gutter?


And don't forget WW2!


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> And don't forget WW2!



You can hardly blame present day Germany for WW2.


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Nobody thinks his native language sounds angry or weird. You've been trained your whole live to recognize nuances in speech and since most people speak their mother tongue most of the time, that's the language in which you'll recognize the most diverse feelings and emotions.



Well to be fair my native language was English. I began learning Arabic at the age of 10 as a second language.

At the moment I'm fluent in four languages, English, Arabic, French, and Turkish.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 24, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> And don't forget WW2!



We're talking bout the present economical problems plaguing Europe here. Problems That are tearing  Europe apart. Not Germany's previous misadventures.


*Spoiler*: _Just read my previous post on the topic here:_ 





MbS said:


> The source of all this is the EU’s – headed by Germany - disastrous economical management, allowing in counties like Greece with dubious high debts and mismanaged fianc?s to continue and turning a blind eye to lending between states and high borrowing and lending. Germany allowing neighbours to borrow cash  from their banks but at their interest rates and then not transferring any payments to the less efficient economies, and watch them collapse.
> 
> The euro currency as a bid to unite Europe’s economies was a disaster waiting to happen, because it yoked together wildly diverse European economies without any strong, democratically accountable central authority to keep them open and honest. After the disastrous failure of the Euro the entirely sensible thing to do would have been to plan for an orderly euro break-up. It would have been enormously painful and traumatic in the short term.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Well to be fair my *native language was English*. I began learning Arabic at the age of 10 as a second language.
> 
> At the moment I'm fluent in four languages, English, Arabic, French, and Turkish.



Your native language IS English.


----------



## SaskeKun (May 24, 2013)

Deutsche muss man einfach lieben


----------



## Darth (May 24, 2013)

♚Sōsuke Aizen♚ said:


> Your native language IS English.



And 5 years ago, it was still English. 

I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## piccun? (May 24, 2013)

MbS said:


> Obviously no Europeans were polled. Especially not Greeks. Otherwise poll would have turned out very differently


maybe


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> And 5 years ago, it was still English.
> 
> I see nothing wrong here.



"Was" implies that English wasn't your first (i.e. native) language taught to you by your parents and school. Your 1st/native language has not changed through time. The language you use most often hasn't become your 1st/native language.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 24, 2013)

SaskeKun said:


> Deutsche muss man einfach lieben



[YOUTUBE]vuxghiwjgQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> lol wtf. I speak Arabic every day and it's far less aggressive than English.
> 
> You must have heard a Moroccan speak or some weird ass dialect.



False.  Moroccan is dead sexy.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 24, 2013)

Mael said:


> False.  Moroccan is dead sexy.



French.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2013)

Canada #2


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 24, 2013)

piccun? said:


> maybe



The "most compassionate" column is hilarious


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Germany is only in the least column because Russia isn't in the EU.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (May 24, 2013)

French think they are: Most *arrogant* and least *arrogant*!


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (May 24, 2013)

OH CANADAAAAAA!. OUR HOME AND NATIVE LAND.


----------



## horsdhaleine (May 24, 2013)

Sunuvmann said:


> I feel sorry for kids in Germany who have to do spelling bees...



I loved joining spelling bees when I was a little girl! pek



Yami Munesanzun said:


> is it not a guttural language, though?



Mine is glottal. 



Darth said:


> lol wtf. I speak Arabic every day and it's far less aggressive than English.
> 
> You must have heard a Moroccan speak or some weird ass dialect.



I love Arabic music! 
We used it for our dance class~



piccun? said:


> maybe



In my world:
The Most Arrogant: All of Europe 
But of course, that doesn't hinder my interest of things foreign.


----------



## dummy plug (May 24, 2013)

stream said:


> So it can take as little as 68 years



well assuming you meant what happened with the Nazis and all, they already suffered for it and even the innocent Germans born after that had to suffer as well, i think its nice that they were able to move on


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 24, 2013)

Canadians might have a hell of alt more per person, but we make for it by taking care of our sick and elderly a hell of a lot more than cold heart die in corner and find retirement America. GOD BLESS


----------



## The World (May 24, 2013)

lol France and Germany


----------



## Mael (May 24, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Canadians might have a hell of alt more per person, but we make for it by taking care of our sick and elderly a hell of a lot more than cold heart die in corner and find retirement America. GOD BLESS


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 24, 2013)

Canada's social welfare is barely better than America's system and it is hardly to the standards of most Western and Northern European countries' generous welfare systems (excluding healthcare).

I still wish to live there, but alas....my life and family are here in the States !



But anyway, Germany was really a blessing for me because it is one of the few European countries (besides Austria) where it does not require rail pass holders to pay a reservation fee (it is optional and advised for busy periods, however).


That helped save me some extra food and shopping money when I was traveling the high speed rails between Austria and Germany numerous times....much more affordable than France and the UK for me !


----------



## velven (May 25, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> It seems that you don't understand statistics.



Explain my error.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2013)

velven said:


> Explain my error.



Firstly, no survey can ever determine anything objectively. If we want to do that, we'd measure it instead of asking random people about it.

Secondly, 26000 is a pretty big sample size. I did a little napkin math and a sample size of 26000 with a total population of 7 billion means that with a 95% probability the survey results will be within 0.61% of the actual value (or 0.8% with a 99% probability).

My only problem with the claim that the article makes is that they didn't interview random people from around the world, but rather random people from 25 different countries, most of which are European.

But if they had asked random people from around the world, 26000 would've been plenty to get a good confidence interval.


----------



## Saishin (May 25, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Sweden is cool, but New Zealand? Look at the spiders they have there, that's some fucked up shit


New Zealand is the land of magic rings,dwarves,elves and hobbits 


Mael said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Canadians are the most in debted on what things?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 25, 2013)

World loves Germany, Germans love David Hasselhoff, World loves David Hasselhoff?


----------



## velven (May 25, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Firstly, no survey can ever determine anything objectively. If we want to do that, we'd measure it instead of asking random people about it.



Sarcasm. 



Saufsoldat said:


> Secondly, 26000 is a pretty big sample size. I did a little napkin math and a sample size of 26000 with a total population of 7 billion means that with a 95% probability the survey results will be within 0.61% of the actual value (or 0.8% with a 99% probability).



My post already did math. To repeat it: 26,000 = 1 in 270,000 people. To judge 270,000 by 1 is as stupid as to judge the 7,000,000,000 by the 26,000.



Saufsoldat said:


> My only problem with the claim that the article makes is that they didn't interview random people from around the world, but rather random people from 25 different countries, most of which are European.
> 
> But if they had asked random people from around the world, 26000 would've been plenty to get a good confidence interval.



Explain how a "more randomly" chosen 1 in 270,000 gives more trusted information about the 270,000 than 1 who is picked "less randomly". All it does is bring comfort by meeting common standards. It removes maybe some bias but still no choice will be correct because its unreliability does not come from the bias. It is from the uselessness in saying 1 is similar to 270,000. The 1 being chosen randomly makes no difference to this problem.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 25, 2013)

velven said:


> Sarcasm.
> 
> My post already did math. To repeat it: 26,000 = 1 in 270,000 people. To judge 270,000 by 1 is as stupid as to judge the 7,000,000,000 by the 26,000.
> 
> Explain how a "more randomly" chosen 1 in 270,000 gives more trusted information about the 270,000 than 1 who is picked "less randomly". All it does is bring comfort by meeting common standards. It removes maybe some bias but still no choice will be correct because its unreliability does not come from the bias. It is from the uselessness in saying 1 is similar to 270,000. The 1 being chosen randomly makes no difference to this problem.



Look, if you don't believe statistics exist, that's your prerogative, but please don't pretend that you know jack shit about math. Your failure to understand the concept of a confidence interval or sample sizes doesn't constitute a failure on the part of the survey team, it just shows everyone that you fail 12th grade math.


----------



## WT (May 25, 2013)

Not surprised. 

If I was asked which country I liked most, it'd obviously be England, probably followed by Germany. 

Germany's pretty cool.


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (May 25, 2013)

White Tiger said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> If I was asked which country I liked most, it'd obviously be England, probably followed by Germany.
> 
> Germany's pretty cool.



Yes, England is pretty damn awesome!  Italy and Greece are pretty cool too.


----------



## Daxter (May 25, 2013)

Not surprised for the top three countries, I probably would have said the same thing too. Well said, people of ze world.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 25, 2013)

Beers all over


----------



## velven (May 25, 2013)

Saufsoldat said:


> Look, if you don't believe statistics exist, that's your prerogative, but please don't pretend that you know jack shit about math.



But there is not an error in my math.



Saufsoldat said:


> Your failure to understand the concept of a confidence interval or sample sizes doesn't constitute a failure on the part of the survey team, it just shows everyone that you fail 12th grade math.



But I did not discuss these things at all. What I said is that you can not sensibly judge 270,000 people by 1 person. I asked you to explain why anything would change this but instead of explaining it you are making this vague "cop out" post only saying I am bad at math, when my only math was correct.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2013)

Sauf and velven need to settle their dispute in raw, angry KrautspracheGerman.


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2013)

velven look I will explain this in the most simple way I can ONCE, if you still don't understand it then you need to shut up and get the fuck out, because all your are doing is making yourself look even more stupid.

Let's use a coin as an example. Say you want to find the chance that a coin will land on heads. So you flip it once and it is tails. Would that mean that the coin will never land on heads? As your sample size is only 1 you only have to show that it is 100% tails. However the more you flip the coin, let's say you flip it 5 times and it has 1 heads and 4 tails, you number has changed now it will only land on head 20% of the time. Then you flip it more and more, and eventually say around 30 samples you will get 14 heads and 16 tails. The higher number of samples you get the more accurate your results will be HOWEVER, and this is a big *HOWEVER*, very big, there will come a point where the sample size will make almost no different, so if you flip a coin 100 times, the "range" of difference is not important enough to flip it oh I don't know 7 billions times, so you stop at 100, when in reality 30 would have been okay to stop at.

So have surveyed 26,000 people is WAAAAAAY over the point where the results will no longer change from having a larger sample. Back to the coin analogy, to flip it 26,000 times you may get even closer to the exact data, but being 0.00065 of a heads or tails is not worth spending time over.


----------



## velven (May 26, 2013)

Bioness said:


> velven look I will explain this in the most simple way I can ONCE, if you still don't understand it then you need to shut up and get the fuck out, because all your are doing is making yourself look even more stupid.
> 
> Let's use a coin as an example. Say you want to find the chance that a coin will land on heads. So you flip it once and it is tails. Would that mean that the coin will never land on heads? As your sample size is only 1 you only have to show that it is 100% tails. However the more you flip the coin, let's say you flip it 5 times and it has 1 heads and 4 tails, you number has changed now it will only land on head 20% of the time. Then you flip it more and more, and eventually say around 30 samples you will get 14 heads and 16 tails. The higher number of samples you get the more accurate your results will be HOWEVER, and this is a big *HOWEVER*, very big, there will come a point where the sample size will make almost no different, so if you flip a coin 100 times, the "range" of difference is not important enough to flip it oh I don't know 7 billions times, so you stop at 100, when in reality 30 would have been okay to stop at.
> 
> So have surveyed 26,000 people is WAAAAAAY over the point where the results will no longer change from having a larger sample. Back to the coin analogy, to flip it 26,000 times you may get even closer to the exact data, but being 0.00065 of a heads or tails is not worth spending time over.



Your attempt to explain is poor and makes no sense at all but I already understand your belief. You understand that 270,000 can not be judged by looking at 1, but you do not understand the relative scale of 26,000 to 7,000,000,000 makes this judgement exactly as useless.

If I judge 7,000,000,000 homosexuals by looking at only 26,000 you will erect signs in protest until everyone within 500 miles is arrested for hate crimes.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 26, 2013)

Guys, give it a rest.  It's pretty obvious that neither of you would admit to their position being flawed


----------



## velven (May 26, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Guys, give it a rest.  It's pretty obvious that neither of you would admit to their position being flawed



I am open to an explanation of any flaw but this is being consistently avoided by all critics so far.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 26, 2013)

velven said:


> I am open to an explanation of any flaw but this is being consistently avoided by all critics so far.



You misunderstand this forum, and the world.  The world is not a place where you may postulate anything, and be right until "proven" wrong.  You might be wrong from the start.  They might be wrong.  

However once a discussion reaches the point where it becomes clear that neither party will win the other over on a matter of import, you might as well stop typing or responding to them--it is an obscene waste of time.  

If a debater manages to bring a discussion to that point, they are a complete & utter failure, no matter how eloquent, or logically sound their position may be.


----------



## Aeternus (May 26, 2013)

piccun? said:


> maybe



lololol Can't stop laughing with some of these.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 26, 2013)

velven said:


> But there is not an error in my math.



Yes, there is. Extrapolating from 1 and extrapolating from 26000 is a difference, no matter how big the statistical population is.



> But I did not discuss these things at all. What I said is that you can not sensibly judge 270,000 people by 1 person. I asked you to explain why anything would change this but instead of explaining it you are making this vague "cop out" post only saying I am bad at math, when my only math was correct.



I told you why things change, because of statistics. And the fact that you're terrible at math is not a cop out, it's just a fact. Why do you think election poll are within a few percent of being accurate? Because you can judge millions by asking a thousand. What you're telling us is that every poll ever was just correct by accident. If statistics don't exist, as you keep insisting, then two different polls asking the same question would come up with wildly different results every time. 

Look at , please. The chart on that site shows you German election polls, all taken within the last 10 days, all taken by different polling organizations, all asking just 1000 people to make a statement about 63 million people. Why are they all so similar? If asking 1000 out of 63 million is the same as asking 1 out of 63000, we would expect that every polling organization has completely different results, but they don't. They're all within a few percent of each other.

I don't know how else I'm supposed to explain this to you, so if you still insist that statistics aren't real, I'll leave you to your fairy tale world.


----------



## Cygnus45 (May 27, 2013)

Sauf, your insistence on trying to "win" arguments" and flexing your ego will bite you in the butt one day. 

You _do_ realize this guy is a troll?


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 27, 2013)

Cygnus45 said:


> Sauf, your insistence on trying to "win" arguments" and flexing your ego will bite you in the butt one day.



16 thousand posts in the news section of an anime forum says that day has already come.


----------



## velven (May 27, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> You misunderstand this forum, and the world.  The world is not a place where you may postulate anything, and be right until "proven" wrong.  You might be wrong from the start.  They might be wrong.



What are you rambling about? Are you saying no one should say anything because anyone might be right or they might be wrong?

Don't post these things.

I ask these critics to tell me my error and you can not do it, so just don't reply with your babble.


The Space Cowboy said:


> However once a discussion reaches the point where it becomes clear that neither party will win the other over on a matter of import, you might as well stop typing or responding to them--it is an obscene waste of time.
> 
> If a debater manages to bring a discussion to that point, they are a complete & utter failure, no matter how eloquent, or logically sound their position may be.



Bioness and me have made one post to each other, not enough to see any of this, you are not even allowing a discussion to take place for it to even get to any point of your failure.

You should take both parts of your advice and stop posting. 

1. You can't just say things... Anyone could be right or wrong. So stop.

2. You will obviously fail to take in any other arguments and you should not get involved in debate. So stop.



			
				The Space Cowboy said:
			
		

> Dear velven,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Naruto Forums.
> 
> ...



Why are you talking about Bioness dick to me in private? How is my own post related to this or to trolling? Are you really some idiot?

I made an example he would relate to. It is not offensive or about dicks, you idiot. What the hell other example would I use? I know no other things about him but gay gay gay because that is the thing he tries to show everybody he likes.

Maybe I should say judge 7,000,000,000 Bionesses by 26,000 Bionesses and he will understand? What a shithead moderator.


----------



## Bioness (May 27, 2013)

And now we wait.


----------



## velven (May 27, 2013)

For you to tell him I said something else about your dick when I didn't? When we can see right there in the posts that you were insulting me and not the other way?

Fuck off and lie in more reports you little shitmaggot.


----------



## Bioness (May 27, 2013)

I didn't report your post, The Space Cowboy acted when he saw you reported mine.

And your crude comment about a theoretical homosexual population was most certainly directed at me.


----------



## velven (May 27, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I didn't report your post, The Space Cowboy acted when he saw you reported mine.



And you know this because...?

Oh it is because you were sleazing all over him and trying to get me into problems for nothing like you do with everyone.



No that is not reporting! So stupid.



Bioness said:


> And your crude comment about a theoretical homosexual population was most certainly directed at me.



A comparative example of NUMBERS can not be seen as a crude comment by anyone. You are pretending there is something offensive just so you have an excuse to cry and blame people for things. You are a fucking idiot.

My post says you can not judge a large number of homosexuals by a minority of homosexuals AND YOU ARE STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY THIS SHIT ON THIS POST OF ALL THINGS. WHERE IS THE HOMOPHOBIC OFFENSE YOU FUCKING IDIOT? IT IS 100% AGAINST MAKING PREJUDICED CLAIMS. Next you will try to have real gays arrested for homophobia when you run out of innocent heterosexuals to frame.


----------



## Blue (Jun 14, 2013)

Blue said:


> Madai said:
> 
> 
> > Until war comes.  Then you hand the Canadians some sniper rifles and get reminded aboot how deadly they are.
> ...



I didn't honestly think it would happen this year.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2013)

Is this still true?


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 15, 2013)

not surprised 


my fave countries in the world are Japan and Germany, love them to bits , i also love UK.


piccun? said:


> maybe



i cant stop laughing at Britain's choices


----------

